# Damand Letter From Chicago PD to Jussie ( Face of the DNC ) Smollett...



## nononono (Mar 28, 2019)

*Pay Up or Face the consequences Mr " DNC " Smollett !!!!!*


*




*


*You are here by Notified !*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 28, 2019)

*FULLY EXONERATED !!!*


----------



## Fact (Mar 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *FULLY EXONERATED !!!*


This post is a great example of why all you right wingers should NOT be wasting your time on these nut jobs.  Anyone idiot that has any level of reading comprehension knows that the loser was not exonerated but let off the hook with a slap on the wrist which included the forfeiture of his 10k bond and community service.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 28, 2019)

Fact said:


> This post is a great example of why all you right wingers should NOT be wasting your time on these nut jobs.  Anyone idiot that has any level of reading comprehension knows that the loser was not exonerated but let off the hook with a slap on the wrist which included the forfeiture of his 10k bond and community service.


That loser Trump forfeited a bond?  Why hasn’t the dishonest media reported that?*

“Anyone idiot” would know that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That loser Trump forfeited a bond?  Why hasn’t the dishonest media reported that?*
> 
> “Anyone idiot” would know that.


Damand it!


----------



## Fact (Mar 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That loser Trump forfeited a bond?  Why hasn’t the dishonest media reported that?*
> 
> “Anyone idiot” would know that.


My error was a typo, what is your paremts’ excuse for having you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Fact said:


> My error was a typo, what is your paremts’ excuse for having you?


What are the "paremts" of which you speak?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 29, 2019)

Fact said:


> My error was a typo, what *is* your *paremts*’ excuse for having you?


Looks like you’ve got a few more typos to contend with.  Has Smollett’s total exoneration flustered you?


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like you’ve got a few more typos to contend with.  Has Smollett’s total exoneration flustered you?


----------

